# stray cat - swollen abdomen, HELP



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

This little grey and white cat that has been eating outside our house for a couple of months now finally came in today. She's very small and im pretty sure shes not fully grown. I am 100% sure she has no home

Her abdomen is swollen slightly, my father thinks shes pregnant, could it be something else?

also, I know your all going to say take her to the vets take her to the vets, will we have to pay if we take her to the vets? weve recently had to spunk about £100 on our own cat and i'm pretty sure were not forking out any more on a cat that isnt ours


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, she could have worms. But if she is pregnant, I don't know that you should treat her for that. (Others on here would probably know). 

As far paying for a vet's services, I think most vets would expect you to pay. Do you know if there are any rescue groups near you who could help you catch her and get her to a vet? You could call a few vets and ask them for suggestions and also they would probably know if there are any rescue groups or shelters.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Unless you get her under a rescue that will flip the bill or have a vet that offers lowcost and/or free care for strays and ferals (some do as community service/outreach) if you take her in, you are expected to pay the bill. The three biggies would be pregnancy, worms, and/or extreme malnourishment. I'd say it's decision time. If you don't want her and a rescue won't take her, are you willing to foster and rehome her yourself? This may sound harsh, but if the answer is no put her back where you found her. It isn't fair to her to get her used to guaranteed food and shelter if they aren't going to be in her future forever. It also isn't fair to your cat to he exposed to whatever she may be carrying if she's not sticking around or going to a rescue. Saving her is worth the risk with QT, but no QT is perfect and if she is going back to the street it's not worth the risk to your cat. Again I know it sounds harsh, but I live in an area with a lot of strays and ferals. Most of us allow our cats to go outside around here so the other cats have learned that sometimes there's food outside. I don't have feed stations although I'd love to because I know I can't feed the number of cats that would show up and I refuse to get some used to daily feeding only to stop when the number grows too large. Not your case, but same principle and if you aren't going to vet her, don't feed her. Unspayed she's going to be bringing a constant stream of kittens around. Unvaccinated she's going to be bring around a number of diseases.


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm willing to rehome her, but if she is pregnant then i am unsure :/


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A swollen abdomen could be many things, pregnancy, worms, FIP (feline infectious peritonitis) or others. If her nipples are pink and firm she's likely pregnant, if not maybe some other conditions. If you cannot afford to take her to the vet and have her checked out, you should surrender her to a shelter or rescue, and do leave them a donation.


----------

